# Playlist in freevo



## Speedkill (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es in freevo eine Möglichkeit eine Playliste zu erstellen ?
Also praktisch ich wähle ein Lied aus und er beginnt zu spielen, danach suche ich während der Wiedergabe weiter und wenn mir ein Lied gefällt wähle ich es aus und er fügt es praktisch in eine Playliste ein, also er spielt es danach ab usw.

Unter windows konnte ich z.B. bei Winamp einfach sagen daß ein Doppelklick das lied nur in die Liste aufnimmt und nicht abspielt. 

Geht sowas mit freevo auch ?

oder sollte ich auf was anderes umsteigen ? (ich brauche aber tv, radio, filme, mp3 etc)

Grüße
Speedy


----------

